# Recessive Red or Dominant Red?



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I have several mice that I'm unsure of the pedigree on. They are more of a yellow which would be a very poor red. I was wondering how someone would go about determining if they were recessive red (ee) or dominant red (Ay). I breed one to my american brindle Avy/a and got mostly more yellow mice and one brindlish mouse that almost resembles and agouti.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Being in Ohio you can be 99% sure you have recessive yellow......that or brindle A^vy which can also look like red/yellow.

This mouse is A^vy

IMG_0277 by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, thank you, that makes it a lot easier to figure out  Here is my mouse buttercup. Mother of the babies that will probably all be Avy ee or at least Avy Ee and not Ay.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

The easiest way to confirm her genetics would be to breed her to a non-yellow appearing mouse that you know does not carry yellow. If you got brindles and yellows from that litter, she is A^vy, if nothing yellow...she is ee.


----------

